# Doh!...I put in 2 stroke oil instead of bar oil...



## lopro (May 27, 2011)

So how bad is it? I just put the Husqvarna 2 stroke oil in my bar oil compartment (Husqvarna 450). The bar oil was already half full. Ran the saw for about 5 minutes, then it dawned on me. I've drained the compartment, but how bad is this dumb little mistake?

I'm hoping that emptying the bar oil/2 stroke concoction that I mistakenly made and replenishing the bar oil compartment with 100% bar oil will suffice.

Any suggestions please?

I know I'm opening the door to get , but I guess I deserve it for stupid mistakes.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 27, 2011)

You aint the first & won't be the last to do sumtin like this. Yer saw will be fine.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (May 27, 2011)

I don't think it hurt anything other then your pride, you already emptied it out. I am sure some one more knowledgeable then me will let you know for sure, but I don't see it having hurt anything. Now if it was the other way around you may have some trouble on your hands.


----------



## GA_Boy (May 27, 2011)

It'll be fine other than hurting your pride a little.


----------



## Dennis Gauge (May 27, 2011)

Your pride, and your wallet... That's about the extent of the damage.

What all were you expecting to be damaged, by the way? It is oil, after all. Not quite as thick and gooey as bar oil but still has lubricating qualities. It's not like the saw is going to *POOF* into a pile of dust just because the oil came in contact with it...


----------



## Saw Dr. (May 27, 2011)

Probably better to run it with premix in there than the used motor oil some guys run around here. maybe a bad ideas to smoke around the saw if you try it, though.


----------



## slipknot (May 27, 2011)

I bought a case of coastal tcwIII marine 2 stroke oil stupid cheap($10) a while back and decided hell its cheap crappy oil not meant for my chainsaw and plus i dont have a boat....so i mixed it with my tsc bar oil 75/25 to use it to thin my bar oil down for winter..which worked plus it gave the oil a pretty blue color that I could easily see on the grey oregon bars to know they were oiling properly. I still do this every winter. I think if anything it helps improve the bar oil lubricity..since 2 stroke oil is very condensed lubrication. For every gallon I add a quart of stroke oil. Its not going to hurt anything, not your bar and chain or your oiler or oil lines. I figured it was cheaper than kerosene which i normaly thin my oil with in the winter..so far so good..been 3 years of commercial firewood cutting since the 2 stroke oil additive...havent bought a new bar in about that long either...but I dont mess with laminated bars so maybe thats why they last so long. Now if you use fuel mix thats a different story....although dumping it out would be a good way to flush you oil system..which is healthy every now and again for you saw....but dont run it with fuel mix for bar oil....thats the only way I can see any harm....Hit a rock or nail in a tree and boy you'll drop that saw right now and back away...I guarantee it...lol.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 27, 2011)

On my Jonsered 830 my FIL put bar oil in the fuel tank. The two tanks are very close together and the caps are the same. He realized it and dumped it, flushed it out and put in fresh mix. There was a bit more smoke on that tank.

OP....did you put in streight 2 stroke oil or mixed oil and gas in your bar oil tank? Either way.....it will do no harm....


----------



## w8ye (May 27, 2011)

*Other Way Around?*

I have a dozen chain saws. All of them have the fuel tank in the rear and the bar oil tank in the front except two McCullochs that I seldom use.

Needless to say, I invariably put bar oil in the front fuel tank of one of the McCullochs last year.

This brand of bar oil does not do well in an engine. I tried to start the engine to no avail when it dawned on me what I had done. I emptied and flushed the fuel & bar oil tanks but the first runs of the engine were with whitish smoke until it cleared out.


----------



## lopro (May 27, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> On my Jonsered 830 my FIL put bar oil in the fuel tank. The two tanks are very close together and the caps are the same. He realized it and dumped it, flushed it out and put in fresh mix. There was a bit more smoke on that tank.
> 
> OP....did you put in streight 2 stroke oil or mixed oil and gas in your bar oil tank? Either way.....it will do no harm....


 
I put in straight 2 stroke oil...and the bar oil was already half full of real bar oil.

I thought it would be fine, just making sure. I also know some guys who use old motor oil for their bar oil.

One thing that was curious is I saw some sparks flying while cutting down this small oak. Don't know if it meant anything though.


----------



## slipknot (May 27, 2011)

lopro said:


> I put in straight 2 stroke oil...and the bar oil was already half full of real bar oil.
> 
> I thought it would be fine, just making sure. I also know some guys who use old motor oil for their bar oil.
> 
> One thing that was curious is I saw some sparks flying while cutting down this small oak. Don't know if it meant anything though.


 
Ill cut my bar oil with used oil to make it last longer but I would not use strait used engine oil....it has acid build up that will cause corrosion on magnesium saws and also very poor lube quality...oh and it will not be friends with you rubber oil lines...this is all from experience. Just think about the very small metal filings in used oil that will just eat away at your expensive bar....Ive noticed when i did use it..i had to dress my power match bars alot more often and knock the ridge off the bar rails... 

Sparks flying..yeah those are what im talking about and why you wouldnt want to use fuel mix for bar oil..not even in a pinch....BOOM said the saw....Oh chit said the sawyer..lol oh and that part aint from experience.....just common sense..lol


----------



## alderman (May 27, 2011)

It's got to be better than the used motor oil we ran in the old days.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 27, 2011)

Back in the 70's we used whatever cheap oil that was on sale for bar oil, always bought quart bottles. Many times grabbed a quart bottle of 2 stroke oil and used it by mistake. Never noticed untill we needed to mix some gas and the 2 stroke oil was gone. I still have a half dozen or so of those saws and they still run fine and still wear the original bars, Joe.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 27, 2011)

Better than using the bar oil for mix oil , and the latter works well as bar oil


----------



## lopro (May 27, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> Back in the 70's we used whatever cheap oil that was on sale for bar oil, always bought quart bottles. Many times grabbed a quart bottle of 2 stroke oil and used it by mistake. Never noticed untill we needed to mix some gas and the 2 stroke oil was gone. I still have a half dozen or so of those saws and they still run fine and still wear the original bars, Joe.


 
Music to my ears...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## w8ye (May 27, 2011)

I was another that used regular motor oil for bar oil. I didn't start using real bar oil until up in the 90's. I never had any unusual chain or bar problems. I never thought anything about it as the bar oil tank lasted about the same as the fuel tank.

When I finally started using real bar oil and noticed how it worked on the bar, I never used motor oil on the bar again.

What I'm talking about is the extra stickiness of good bar oil which made it more like Industrial "Way Oil" & "Open Gear Lube". Good bar oil stays on the bar and chain better than motor oil.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 27, 2011)

There really is nothing wrong with using clean unused 30wt motor oil for bar oil. I've used it in a pinch... also have used tranny fluid in a pinch.

Never have used gear oil or used motor oil...

Gary


----------



## David (saltas) (May 27, 2011)

I got a hippy mate that runs olive oil in his bar tank 009 cause it is better for the environment.

you will not have hurt the saw


----------



## GASoline71 (May 27, 2011)

Here come the veggie oil gang...

Gary


----------



## w8ye (May 27, 2011)

Castor oil has far superior staying power compared with olive oil


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 27, 2011)

*Bar oil*

nothing wrong with 2 stroke oil in the bar oil. I ran out of bar oil years ago way the heck back in the mountain, only oil around was heavy grade hydraulic oil, stunk to high heck for sure:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jeb6294 (May 28, 2011)

I realize I'm just the new guy here, but I have some bad news. None of these guys have any idea what they are talking about. Your saw is now totally ruined. In addition, it should now be treated as a hazardous material and should be shipped to my house immediately for proper disposal.


----------

